# USE flag: instalando por primera vez, necesito clarificacion

## cafeconleche

Hola a todos,

Decidi el otro dia darle un chance al Gentoo por primera vez.

Estoy usando el handbook del amd64 y todo va bien pero estoy un poco confundido con el USE flag y el profile.

Seleccione el 'no-multilib' profile porque quiero que el sistema sea completamente 64bit: default/linux/adm64/13.0/no-multilib

Pero al mirar la seccion de  USE flag parece que tengo que escoger un profile diferente si quiero instalar gnome, etc.

En fin, quiero tener un sistema Gentoo con todo gnome y amd64 exclusivamente.

Que recomiendan para el USE flag?  Y que recomiendan para el profile?

Muchas gracias.

----------

## natrix

Bienvenido cafeconleche!!

Con respecto a instalar Gnome deberás elegir el siguiente perfil:  

```
default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd
```

Para esto debes utilizar el comando "eselect profile". Es importante que instales systemd ya que es una dependencia muy fuerte de gnome.

Con respecto a instalar solo 64bit debo advertirte que si planeas usar tu PC como desktop es probable que tengas problemas, ya que hay paquetes que son solo 32bit, skype es un ejemplo. Para una compu de uso común lo mejor es instalar multlib, ya que es 64bit pero con una puerta abierta para 32bit.

Con respecto a las USEs depende mucho de que uso le vas a dar a la máquina, lamentablemente tendrás que dedicarle tiempo a esto hasta encontrar lo que más te conviene. Para todos es diferente, de hecho ese es el fuerte de gentoo, un alto nivel de personalización.

Suerte!!!

----------

## quilosaq

@cafeconleche:

Como perfil selecciona no-multilib y a tu USE añade gnome.

----------

